# Bathroom vent stuck open



## MrSmith728 (Mar 8, 2017)

The master-bath bathroom vent is stuck open. During the winter cold air streams down and makes the bathroom very cold. The guest-bath doesn't do this and seems to be working properly.

Where is the flapper valve on this thing? Is it on the bottom where the electric fan is? Or, is the flapper on the top where a simple pipe comes out of the roof? It has to have a way to keep air from flowing back down the pipe.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 8, 2017)

MrSmith728 said:


> The master-bath bathroom vent is stuck open. During the winter cold air streams down and makes the bathroom very cold. The guest-bath doesn't do this and seems to be working properly.
> 
> Where is the flapper valve on this thing? Is it on the bottom where the electric fan is? Or, is the flapper on the top where a simple pipe comes out of the roof? It has to have a way to keep air from flowing back down the pipe.



Most fans have a flapper just where the duct connects 
Form the inside you may be able to pull the motor and check to see if it is closed and moves easily.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 8, 2017)

They are generally at yje outlet of the fan an should be accessible by removing the grate and/or the fan motor.


----------



## wellliving (Mar 27, 2017)

The exhaust goes horizontally to an outside wall about 14 feet away.  I live in a multi unit building.

I think what I'll do is next time I have company over I'll grab a flashlight and look for the damper movement when the other person turns on and off the fan.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 27, 2017)

You can remove the fan and motor and then test the damper with your finger, for ease of motion. WD40 may free it up, unless it is deformed.


----------

